# bus service Naas to Dublin Airport



## briancbyrne (30 Jul 2008)

Hi,
Anybody know of a service for the above that operates on Saturdays ?

thanks

Brian


----------



## j26 (30 Jul 2008)

http://www.jjkavanagh.ie/


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

Moved from  Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.

?


----------



## briancbyrne (30 Jul 2008)

cheers all


----------



## suzie (21 May 2009)

Also dublin coach travel to the airport....but not as frequent


----------

